# motorized wing goose decoys



## spudisla (Mar 17, 2004)

hello fellow hunters has any body tried the motorized wing goose decoys i have used the duck ones and they work great but havent heard much about the goose ones any help would be greatly appreciate


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Can't say I have ever used one or would ever use one...they look pretty ridiculous to me. Spend that money on some quality fullbodies or something. I have used Higdon Fullbody flappers before and they seemed to work good, but so does a flag....now I just use a flag for that kind of motion. Winlifes, decoy dancers and motion stakes are good for decoy motion.


----------



## spudisla (Mar 17, 2004)

tdb said:


> Can't say I have ever used one or would ever use one...they look pretty ridiculous to me. Spend that money on some quality fullbodies or something. I have used Higdon Fullbody flappers before and they seemed to work good, but so does a flag....now I just use a flag for that kind of motion. Winlifes, decoy dancers and motion stakes are good for decoy motion.


 yes i use all kinds of decoys mainly stuffers but if the wing goose works as well as the duck it would be worth it and what are decoy dancers


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think that if you could rig them so they'd turn on and off intermediately they might work. They'd also need to slow the wing beat down. That way they'd look more like a goose in the spread flapping then a duck landing, which is what they look like now.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Decoy dancers are motion bases for your BigFoots. I think Chris even has them in the Pro Shop or store on the main page. Tough to beat a flag...when done right and at the right times! It can either be your biggest assest or your worst enemy.


----------



## spudisla (Mar 17, 2004)

ok i use the decoy dancers on my stuffers ijust called them another them another name


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How are you mounting dancers on stuffers? Are you thinking Dynamic decoy bases??


----------



## spudisla (Mar 17, 2004)

my stuffers are all mounted on a plywood base and they sit on top of them the object has a swivel base sold by cabells for big foots i tried them on my stuffers and they worked really well but if that is a decoy dancer or not i couldnt tell you :beer:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I spent $140 bucks on a Robo Goose last year and the geese would come into about 80 yards and get a good look at it then flair don't waste your time. On spinning wings for honkers. 
BandHunter


----------



## spudisla (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks for the information and if there is anything i can tell you i would like to help


----------

